# PHP-Code in Template ausführen (SMARTY)



## PonchoDerPate (26. Dezember 2006)

Nabend.

Ich bastel mir gerade meine Seite mit Hilfe von Smarty zusammen.
Bin jetzt aber auf eine für mich doch recht harte Nuss gestoßen.

Kurz gesagt: Ich habe ein Template und in diesem soll nun der PHP-Code durchlaufen werden. 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>

{$test}

<?php echo("test"); ?>

</body>
</html>
```

So weit so gut. Die Variable $test wird wie in der index.php festgelegt ausgegeben.
Aber das echo wird nicht ausgegeben. Mit {literal} habe ich es auch schon probiert. 
Fehler werden auch nicht ausgegeben (E_ALL..)

Was habe ich vor?

Ich möchte auf einer Seite den FCKeditor einsetzen. Siehe http://wiki.fckeditor.net/Developer's_Guide/Integration/PHP

Irgendjemand eine Idee? Danke euch und ein frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## cameeel (26. Dezember 2006)

Du könntest dir ne eigene Smarty-Funktion schreiben.
Ansonsten kannst du PHP Code mit 
	
	
	



```
{php}...{/php}
```
 ausführen, was aber nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung ist.

cAm3eel


----------



## Devil Noxx (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo cAm3eel,

hab hier im Smarty Forum was gefunden:


> i have worked smarty with fckeditor, my way is
> 
> first :
> create your own php file as fck.php,that contains the following code
> ...



Quelle

Gruß

Devil


----------



## cameeel (27. Dezember 2006)

Devil Noxx hat gesagt.:


> Hallo cAm3eel,


Deine Antwort hätte sich wohl eher an PonchoDerPate richten sollen, bei mir funktioniert es ja schon


----------

